# Run! It's a Grenade!!



## PixelRabbit (May 9, 2012)

I giggled when I saw it, unfortunately didn't nail it lol


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you! This made me laugh and really brightened my day!


----------



## 480sparky (May 9, 2012)

Look!  Up in the sky!  Is it a bird?  Is it a plane?  No......... It's *SuperSquirrel*!

Mild-mannered, tree-dwelling Sam D. Squirrel was minding his own business, chattering at cats and scampering amongst the branches.  One fateful day, he manage to bite into what seemed like an ordinary pine cone.  Little did he know this particular pine cone was _radioactive_.  His cellular structure forever altered, he obtained Super Powers as a result.  Today, SuperSquirrel spends his days defending freedom, championing just causes, and dive-bombing neighborhood cats.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 9, 2012)

Good stuff Carol! 

Sparky lol!! That is incredibly accurate


----------



## nmoody (May 9, 2012)

Haha nice action shot =)


----------



## Trever1t (May 9, 2012)

cute! the title made me chuckle when I saw the image.


----------



## Patriot (May 13, 2012)

funny


----------



## bunny99123 (May 13, 2012)

So funny! Sparky love the story line behind the photo! Maybe he lives next to Nuclear #1 where I am from. He drunk  from the Nuclear Plant's outlet water.


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2012)

bunny99123 said:
			
		

> So funny! Sparky love the story line behind the photo! Maybe he lives next to Nuclear #1 where I am from. He drunk  from the Nuclear Plant's outlet water.



It's not run by C. Montgomery Burns, is it?


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 13, 2012)

Oddly enough... I live 20 minutes from the Bruce Nuclear Plant...


----------



## bunny99123 (May 14, 2012)

Entergy runs it. Surrounded by lake, Arkansas River, Russellville and foot of parks


----------



## AmazingPhotoMaker (May 14, 2012)

haha that is pretty cool.


----------



## manaheim (May 14, 2012)

Awesome.


----------

